# The Jack 10-26-2013.....Lynchburg TN



## kathrynn (Aug 11, 2013)

Anyone planning on going to the Jack this year?  We are going to go and walk around and have fun that Saturday.  Anyone want to tag along with us?

Kat


----------



## themule69 (Aug 11, 2013)

It's to far

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 11, 2013)

themule69 said:


> It's to far
> 
> Happy smoken.
> 
> David


Drive that Vette over and come on!!!!

Kat


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 12, 2013)

The Jack???

 I see your speaking of Lynchburg, is that a bbq deal going down at jack Daniels Distillery? I visited jack last September on our annual trip to nashvegas. We always stop by Beam as well since we're passing threw on the way from michigan. Never saw anything about a Q. 

Please inform me! I'll be heading back to Nashville in just a few weeks. Gonna stop by Beam as usual, and try to hit Makers and Heaven Hill as well.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The Jack???
> 
> I see your speaking of Lynchburg, is that a bbq deal going down at jack Daniels Distillery? I visited jack last September on our annual trip to nashvegas. We always stop by Beam as well since we're passing threw on the way from michigan. Never saw anything about a Q.
> 
> Please inform me! I'll be heading back to Nashville in just a few weeks. Gonna stop by Beam as usual, and try to hit Makers and Heaven Hill as well.


It is basically one of the finals for the BBQ comps.  Its held around the Distillery and you have to get an "invite" to participate as a BBQ team.  It's also an International one.  I have never been....so Lynn (Hubby), Gail (BFF) and a few other folks are going.  Would love to have some SMF company too. The date is the 26th of October.

Kat


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 12, 2013)

Oh wow! That sounds fantastic! I was there last September and didn't see any mention of it.


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

I have been keeping tabs on it from the JD website.  Getting stoked!!!!

Kat


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Aug 12, 2013)

All good info to have, and I thank you for that! I'm sure you are getting stoked! I would be to! Had I known about this before in would have pushed the Nashville trip back and made it that weekend.... Owell maybe next year!

Have a great time and post some pics from that event please. 

Scott


----------



## kathrynn (Aug 12, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> All good info to have, and I thank you for that! I'm sure you are getting stoked! I would be to! Had I known about this before in would have pushed the Nashville trip back and made it that weekend.... Owell maybe next year!
> 
> Have a great time and post some pics from that event please.
> 
> Scott


Will do for sure....and it's always the last Saturday in October!

Next year!

Kat


----------



## cowboyuptex (Sep 24, 2013)

we didnt make the draw for texas


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

cowboyuptex said:


> we didnt make the draw for texas


Awwww.....I am so sorry.....but there is always next time!  Hope you get to and rock it there!

Kat


----------



## bama bbq (Sep 24, 2013)

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/149181/lynchburg-on-10-26th#post_1060440


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 24, 2013)

We are going to meet up....if anyone wants to meet with us......let us know and we will set a time!

Kat


----------



## foamheart (Sep 24, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> I visited jack last September on our annual trip to nashvegas. We always stop by Beam as well since we're passing threw on the way from michigan. Never saw anything about a Q.
> 
> Please inform me! I'll be heading back to Nashville in just a few weeks. Gonna stop by Beam as usual, and try to hit Makers and Heaven Hill as well.


Paying homage to all the burnt oak idols of the sour mash Gods? I like the way you think, no prejudices!


----------



## killerb468 (Sep 29, 2013)

I may be in for this to see some good BBQ and meet some SMF folks. It all depends if we have a baseball tournament that weekend.


----------



## killerb468 (Sep 29, 2013)

hillbillyrkstr said:


> The Jack???
> 
> I see your speaking of Lynchburg, is that a bbq deal going down at jack Daniels Distillery? I visited jack last September on our annual trip to nashvegas. We always stop by Beam as well since we're passing threw on the way from michigan. Never saw anything about a Q.
> 
> Please inform me! I'll be heading back to Nashville in just a few weeks. Gonna stop by Beam as usual, and try to hit Makers and Heaven Hill as well.


What part of Michigan? I am from Rochester Hills, moved to Tn 6 years ago.


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 6, 2013)

Foamheart,

Yes sir! Love that bourbon! And whiskey to! Just visited beam for the third time, and makers, and heaven hill for the first time. And then rocked my ass off on broadway, in Nashville for 5 nights! Drinking PBR, and bourbon all damn day, and night! It's a great trip! Kentucky bourbon trail, and then nashvegas! Try it, you'll love it!

Scott


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Oct 6, 2013)

Killerb468, 

I'm in the novi area. If I mentioned the town I'm from you'd probably never have heard of it. Lol! But born, and raised here all my life. Not gonna lie though, if I could find a job near Nashville is be gone in a second! 

You've been here 6 years you say? We just had a michigan bbq get together. It was pretty sweet! You know of any good bbq places? I can tell you the best ones I've found in this state are Beale St bbq in Fenton, lockharts in royal oak, and bad brads in Shelby township. I rate them in that exact order. Been to plenty of ok bbq places, but IMHO those are southeast Michigans best. 

Scott


----------



## killerb468 (Oct 6, 2013)

Hey Scott,

I know where Novi is very familiar with it, I have family there. I grew up in Ferndale and after I got married moved to rochester hills just east of the silverdome. 

We moved here for work and has been a great choice so far. As far as I know there wasn't any good joints for BBQ in the metro area, other then the old boys downtown Pontiac with their smokers on the corner. That was what got me into making my ribs. 

Next time your in Nashvegas give me a hollar I am just north of it. 

Bill


----------



## smoke break (Oct 7, 2013)

Bill, if ya dont mind me askin how old are ya? I was born n raised in Rochester Hills back when it was still pretty much corn fields n woods amd called Avon Twp.. My best friend was born n raised in Ferndale/Pleasent Ridge. Got a few good friends from that area.


----------



## killerb468 (Oct 7, 2013)

Smoke Break said:


> Bill, if ya dont mind me askin how old are ya? I was born n raised in Rochester Hills back when it was still pretty much corn fields n woods amd called Avon Twp.. My best friend was born n raised in Ferndale/Pleasent Ridge. Got a few good friends from that area.


I am 47, I graduated from Ferndale HS in 84. I moved to RH in 93.


----------



## smoke break (Oct 7, 2013)

I'm 42, the guys I know woulda come up after you.


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Oct 7, 2013)

Kat,

I would love to go!  But....heading back to Germany on that Sunday....
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Bill


----------



## killerb468 (Oct 7, 2013)

What were thee names Scott? You can PM yhem if you want. I knew a lot of people from there. My sister is 42 and knows a ton of peeps from there as well. Most of PR went to my church.


----------



## smoke break (Nov 19, 2013)

The Bensons...Nelsons...Kielor...Geery....Parton


----------



## hillbillyrkstr (Nov 25, 2013)

Next time I'm heading to broadway I'll let you know Bill. 

You been to Martins in Nolensville? By far and away the best pulled pork I've ever had. Have to go on the weekend though because they used whole hog for the PP. They were opening a spot in Nashville sometime in October (right after we left). I've eaten there 3 times in the last two years, and wish it could be more. 

The old boys bbqing in parking lots are already good, but have dried up around here the past decade. We have legit bbq spots now, and honestly the best St. Louis ribs I've ever had are from a spot in Shelby township michigan believe it or not. Lol! And I've had some damn good kentucky and Tennessee ribs!


----------

